# Youth Photography Website



## yaPictures (Apr 25, 2011)

I am wondering how to market a new website that was just created exclusively to young adults (13-21). The premise? *Youth* can get on the site and, after signing up, create their own portfolio to be shared and distributed amongts family, friends, and wherever else. To give an additional incentive, these young adults can also get paid for pictures bought from their existing portfolios. Very brief understanding of what is all offered. (keeping in mind the website is in its infancy stages - so we are working on fine tuning, small details, and expansion for the future)

I am looking at the beginning process of marketing this website, but find myself at a standstill on how and where. I have tried a few places and avenues, but I would greatly appreciate any help. If you need more information, which I am guessing you may, I would be more than happy to release most details.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

Haven't you been here before? This sounds very familiar.


----------



## yaPictures (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes. After much deliberation and work, I have finished the website (previously known as y.a. Pix.) and have "launched" the website. The website is a work-in-progess for the next week, when finally, I will be working towards putting forth marketing efforts.  This is where I need help...


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you considered hiring a marketing company to help? I'm not sure what your advertising budget is but hey" You have to spend money to make money" right?


----------



## yaPictures (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah. I am working with the local university (very well accredited University). I am conversing with some grad students that are looking to "up" their portfolio presence - which means they would be working for next to nothing. I agree with your perspective that you have to spend to make, and I definitely feel like I have done that with the hiring of lawyers, web designers, accountants, etc.  You get the point...

In the midst of finding a grad student, I was just perusing sites and methods to best market my site. And yes, I have Twitter and Facebook  (I had to join the revolution).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

You could pay for banner ads on forums like this one.


----------



## yaPictures (Apr 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You could pay for banner ads on forums like this one.



I really did consider that. 2 reasons for hesitation...

1) Would like to see how this site could increase traffic to my site (statistical data - if possible)
2) Realistically, could/would the traffic generate income for the site? 
      -  I guess this is pretty much tied into question 1


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats advertising for ya.
You wont know what will generate a return until you do it. That's called risk. You advertise towards a target market, and hope.
I suggest hiring a marketing professional.


----------



## yaPictures (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess you are right. The marketers from the University are all backed by professioanls (their advisors) so I am going to see what happens with that, first. I am not opposed to using this site, or others, but I always like to investigate the best options prior to finalizing my decision.


----------



## austriker (May 2, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea yaPictures, like flickr 2.0.. kind of..
What is the domain name? Can we check it out?


----------

